# what's the most useful/best thing you have bought?



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

so what is the best or most useful thing you have ever bought, cycling related only, regardless of price
oh and apart from a whole bike

mine might be something that came in the post only today it is one of those cheap 4 quid BB lockring spanner with a little pin and then on the other end it has a 15 and i think 16mm spanner but it is thin so it does pedals and axle nuts and the pin spanner bit does the BB lockring and the fixie sprocket lockring
oh and it is so light 
Cheers Ed


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2014)

About 25 years ago I bought a cheap little spoke key.................

Still got it and use it to build my indistructi-wheels 

EDIT: I'll post a pic later if I get chance, just to show how basic it is. It goes everywhere with me so has done thousands of miles too.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2014)

Overshoes..... Or leg warmers, but I can't decide which one wins!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2014)

The bike


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2014)

Mine was many moons ago when M&S labelled things St Michael's and it was a puncture repair kit. The tyre levers from that kit has never ever failed or broken despite being plastic, that totally non-destructive, non-degradable stuff we used to get back in the late 1980's...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2014)

Track pump


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 Feb 2014)

A "Buff" look-a-like from Aldi.

In cold weather I use it under my crash hat as a head warmer, and as a scarf / neck warmer when out walking. Weighs very little, so it lives in my rucksack when not being worn.


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

Pedals. I really struggled until I got them.
But seriously .... probably a Garmin 200. It has opened up a whole new network of previously unexplored routes.

Or was it the glue-less patches? Or puncture resistant tyres? Lezyne multi-tool?
Then again, there was the LED lights. And the Brooks B17. Oh, and the Ortlieb panniers. So many choices!

Edit... The workstand; don't forget the workstand! And Koolstop brake pads.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> The bike


Very clever, but he did say except the whole bike.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

I couldn't name just one thing so - GPS, digital OS Landranger map covering whole of mainland UK, track pump, chain tool (on multitool), arm warmers, leg warmers, gilet, wind top. SPD pedals/shoes, overshoes, buffs.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Feb 2014)

numbnuts said:


> The bike


yup. this


----------



## jhawk (17 Feb 2014)

Probably... probably my touring bike!


----------



## coffeejo (17 Feb 2014)

Useful? Definitely the panniers. Though I didn't buy them, they were a hand-me-down from a guy in my cycle group.
Best? SPDs.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> oh and apart from a whole bike





numbnuts said:


> The bike





MontyVeda said:


> yup. this





jhawk said:


> Probably... probably my touring bike!


grrrrr 

oh and i must add my garmin edge touring i just love it! 


ColinJ said:


> I couldn't name just one thing so - GPS, digital OS Landranger map covering whole of mainland UK, track pump, chain tool (on multitool), arm warmers, leg warmers, gilet, wind top. SPD pedals/shoes, overshoes, buffs.


are the digital os landranger maps for the garmin? what GPS is it?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> are the digital os landranger maps for the garmin? what GPS is it?
> Cheers Ed


I have a very old Garmin Etrex which doesn't have a mapping facility. The map is used by my MemoryMap software on my laptop at home. I plot the routes on that and save them as GPX files which I then upload to the GPS. I follow a 'breadcrumb trail' on the GPS screen when out on the road.

That system works really well until there is a change of plan! Usually, all is well, but just a few times in 8 years I have encountered diversions and had to improvise.

I know that you can get OS maps for many GPS devices these days, but I don't have experience of them.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have a very old Garmin Etrex which doesn't have a mapping facility. The map is used by my MemoryMap software on my laptop at home. I plot the routes on that and save them as GPX files which I then upload to the GPS. I follow a 'breadcrumb trail' on the GPS screen when out on the road.
> 
> That system works really well until there is a change of plan! Usually, all is well, but just a few times in 8 years I have encountered diversions and had to improvise.
> 
> I know that you can get OS maps for many GPS devices these days, but I don't have experience of them.


save your pennies and get a garmin edge touring or even the 800 you won't regret any penny of it! 
i got the edge touring and love it aside from having the maps etc it is just much more bicycle friendly and with the 800 you have the HRM and cadence 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

you need to get the edge touring of even 800
they are just so much more bicycle friendly and with 800 you have HRM and cadence 
and of course you can just punch in where you want to go and it takes you there. no more manual route plotting ;D
Cheers Ed


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2014)

If I can't say "bike" it will have to be my camelbak


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> you need to get the edge touring of even 800
> they are just so much more bicycle friendly and with 800 you have HRM and cadence
> and of course you can just punch in where you want to go and it takes you there. no more manual route plotting ;D
> Cheers Ed


I don't care about heart rate - I ride by feel, and whatever I am capable of at the time!

Cadence - I choose my gears/cadence by feel too.

I like manual route plotting, and I don't trust a computer to come up with routes as good as the ones I come up with! I know where to ride to get away from the traffic, such as roads which should be busy, but aren't, or roads which shouldn't be busy, but are! I also know how the wind tends to blow, and check weather forecasts. I know about long-term road works. I know where the good views and photo-opportunities are.

I'll stick with the old device until it packs up and see what is available (and I can afford) if/when that happens.


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Feb 2014)

Edge touring. Although only used it once
Great to have the info it gives me in front of me


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Feb 2014)

I agree @ColinJ .
No need for cadence or heart rate stuff. Never had it so won't miss it. The touring is basic enough but still gives you the info you may need. Mapping is an extra on it that I'm sure I will use at some point


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't care about heart rate - I ride by feel, and whatever I am capable of at the time!
> 
> Cadence - I choose my gears/cadence by feel too.
> 
> ...


fair enough i guess it is because i am a lasy bum and don't want to plot out the route of about almost 2000 miles next year for lejog and back again!
what etrex device have you got and how do you import the bread crumb trail? just we have one and i could do that for walking/hiking
do you put a marker at each turning then?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Sharky (17 Feb 2014)

Chain whip has been useful over the years.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

White Lightning dry lube. No more mess!


----------



## redcard (17 Feb 2014)

My heated bodysuit


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> fair enough i guess it is because i am a lasy bum and don't want to plot out the route of about almost 2000 miles next year for lejog and back again!
> what etrex device have you got and how do you import the bread crumb trail? just we have one and i could do that for walking/hiking
> do you put a marker at each turning then?
> Cheers Ed


No way would I consider letting a GPS route a LEJOG for me! I would be researching the hills, the traffic, the scenery, accommodation and so on. I would be a total control freak about it, and I would use Google Streetview to check every metre of the route before riding it! 

I have the oldest and simplest yellow Etrex. The one that they replaced with the Etrex H.

I used to plot my rides as 'routes' and place waypoint markers at the turns. Once I got used to it, I decided it was enough to plot them as 'tracks' which is handier because the tracks memory on the device is bigger than the routes memory - much less faffing about.

My MM software has an 'export to GPS' function. The GPS uses an old-fashioned RS232 serial port connection, but I use a USB-RS232 converter cable because I don't have an RS232 port on my laptop.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> No way would I consider letting a GPS route a LEJOG for me! I would be researching the hills, the traffic, the scenery, accommodation and so on. I would be a total control freak about it, and I would use Google Streetview to check every metre of the route before riding it!
> 
> I have the oldest and simplest yellow Etrex. The one that they replaced with the Etrex H.
> 
> ...


wild bivying all the way so accommodation is no real planning! might spend the hours though and plot it road by road for each day
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> wild bivying all the way so accommodation is no real planning! might spend the hours though and plot it road by road for each day
> Cheers Ed


Well, you don't want to be bivvying in a shopping centre in the middle of Birmingham or Manchester, so you'd want to make sure that you didn't end up there at the end of the day!

The GPS could send you don't some horrendously busy dual-carriageway when there is a lovely scenic minor road nearby which you could have used.

I think half the fun of long rides is planning and anticipating them. I started planning my coming March forum ride at the end of last year!


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well, you don't want to be bivvying in a shopping centre in the middle of Birmingham or Manchester, so you'd want to make sure that you didn't end up there at the end of the day!
> 
> The GPS could send you don't some horrendously busy dual-carriageway when there is a lovely scenic minor road nearby which you could have used.
> 
> I think half the fun of long rides is planning and anticipating them. I started planning my coming March forum ride at the end of last year!


how long is this forum ride?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well, you don't want to be bivvying in a shopping centre in the middle of Birmingham or Manchester, so you'd want to make sure that you didn't end up there at the end of the day!
> 
> The GPS could send you don't some horrendously busy dual-carriageway when there is a lovely scenic minor road nearby which you could have used.
> 
> I think half the fun of long rides is planning and anticipating them. I started planning my coming March forum ride at the end of last year!


I was almost tempted to put 'Paper Maps' as the reply to this thread, as I still use them a lot, and I find them much easier for searching out minor/quiet roads than a computer screen.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> grrrrr
> 
> ...



ok, if not the 'whole' bike... it's gotta be the frame and forks, without which everything else would be useless.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Feb 2014)

Another vote for the garmin and also route planning websites. I plot routes on ridewithgps using streetview to check out quite country lanes. I have cycled places I've never been in confidence of knowing I won't get lost. I live in Hertfordshire and now know areas of Oxfordshire and Buckinghamshire like the back of my hand and have some great routes across the 3 counties now stored in my head. Even if I don't use the mapping feature it's still a great device for recording all other ride information.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Feb 2014)

Streetview will soon be changing to the version you get on Andriod.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Streetview will soon be changing to the version you get on Andriod.


I haven't seen it on Android. What does that mean? I sometimes use Streetview to have a look at a junction, sometimes you can spot handy waymarkers such as an old style telephone box.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> how long is this forum ride?
> Cheers Ed


Most people are doing a 'long' metric century (103 km - 64 miles), but some will be riding from Hebden Bridge to do it, and riding back afterwards, which will be a long imperial century (107 miles - 172 km). Details in this thread.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Feb 2014)

currently my windstoper vest & water resistant Aldi wooly hat. £7 between them and making the cold early morning starts nice and toasty.

I got years of use out of a Topeak Alien multi tool.

all of these 3 have paid me back many times over.


----------



## stu9000 (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> wild bivying all the way so accommodation is no real planning! might spend the hours though and plot it road by road for each day
> Cheers Ed



Interesting!!

Ive been thinking of doing a bit of "wild bivvying". Have done a fair bit of camping and quite like the idea of a solo stripped down voyage down to Devon. In just trying to work out whether I can get away with a tarp and bag or whether I need the bivvy too.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Feb 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I haven't seen it on Android. What does that mean? I sometimes use Streetview to have a look at a junction, sometimes you can spot handy waymarkers such as an old style telephone box.


IMHO, it's more clunky - page gets filled up with photos etc.

Hope this link works:- http://www.google.com/maps/@50.973226,-3.056158,15z?hl=en-GB


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Feb 2014)

Park tools bike stand


----------



## jayonabike (17 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Park tools bike stand


I've asked the wife to get me one for my birthday in July.


----------



## stu9000 (17 Feb 2014)

No one has mentioned padded bib shorts yet I think! 
Surely a Must Have.

Love Google Maps on my phone but it drains the battery with continuous use so a battery back up is essential.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Feb 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I've asked the wife to get me one for my birthday in July.



I have the PRS-20 and its an amazing stand, makes cleaning and working on the bike a breeze and its super stable.
I personally thought stands were all pretty much the same but the park tools implementation has features you really don't think you want but find you can't live without.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> IMHO, it's more clunky - page gets filled up with photos etc.
> 
> Hope this link works:- http://www.google.com/maps/@50.973226,-3.056158,15z?hl=en-GB


Compass is a bit pants, as I can only look in four directions instead of any way I want.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

stu9000 said:


> Interesting!!
> 
> Ive been thinking of doing a bit of "wild bivvying". Have done a fair bit of camping and quite like the idea of a solo stripped down voyage down to Devon. In just trying to work out whether I can get away with a tarp and bag or whether I need the bivvy too.


have done a bit of bivying on private land with land owner permission but will be trying wild bivying soon
Cheers Ed


----------



## Smurfy (17 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have the PRS-20 and its an amazing stand, makes cleaning and working on the bike a breeze and its super stable.
> I personally thought stands were all pretty much the same but the park tools implementation has features you really don't think you want but find you can't live without.


Mine's really cheap, but it works quite well, at least until you want to work on the forks or headset 
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...ct=browse/accessories/workstands-bike-storage


----------



## DooDah (17 Feb 2014)

Getting back to the OP, chamois cream, and padded shorts


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> About 25 years ago I bought a cheap little spoke key.................
> 
> Still got it and use it to build my indistructi-wheels
> 
> EDIT: I'll post a pic later if I get chance, just to show how basic it is. It goes everywhere with me so has done thousands of miles too.









Never leave home without it


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 38365
> 
> 
> Never leave home without it


it's a lump of metal with a slot!
if it work it works! 
hang on i have access to a cnc milling machine i could make that 
Cheers Ed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> have done a bit of bivying on private land with land owner permission but will be trying wild bivying soon
> Cheers Ed


not all it is always cracked up to be in the rain, in swamp forest, in Sweden, in summer and then there was that conversation with my OH...








> Me - So what brings you here then?
> Stuart - The midges.
> Me - Oh - are you studying them?
> Stuart - No, I think they are studying me. They keep taking lots of tiny blood samples from me, (pause). What brings you here then?
> ...


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not all it is always cracked up to be in the rain, in swamp forest, in Sweden, in summer and then there was that conversation with my OH...
> 
> View attachment 38367


hey i'm Swedish and yes in the middle of the woods in the damp in the summer in the midges it's not always great but hey ho tough it out eh! i have camped a few times in the Swedish forest in summer and still enjoyed it
woke up at about 5 or so to an elk about 20 or so metres away making lots of elk noise 
Cheers Ed


----------



## the_mikey (17 Feb 2014)

Garmin edge 800

That or a chain breaker tool, tyre levers, track pump, KMC quick links, water bottle cages....


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

A helmet

Then a camera

Airzound

Then one of those indicator flashy things

Some expensive lighter wheels that make me go faster

Rapha clothing


----------



## I like Skol (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> it's a lump of metal with a slot!


It never lets me down.....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Feb 2014)

Park Tool AK-37 toolbox. I've used most of the tools in it, now, as I've been progressively teaching myself to maintain and replace all my bicycle parts over the last few years, and this toolbox has been great.


----------



## Big Nick (17 Feb 2014)

My cycle rack and bag, load lugging capacity brings a whole new dimension to a bikes usefulness


----------



## Silver Fox (17 Feb 2014)

Reverb dropper post.


----------



## sackville d (17 Feb 2014)

I`m often telling `em at work about my adventures with my little tool in hand up on the hills but I`d be stuffed without Ibuprofen


----------



## Cubist (18 Feb 2014)

Reverb
Garmin
Work stand
Tubeless wheel sets 
Cotic Soul frame
Camelbak 
Mojo frame


----------



## donnyjnk (18 Feb 2014)

both bikes
BeOne storm and boardman comp mtb.


----------



## Kookas (18 Feb 2014)

A good front light. Invaluable, really.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2014)

Excellent for keeping a phone dry, protecting downloaded paper maps, stopping fig rolls from going yukkie in your jersey pockets. Also good for light batteries and marshalling small stuff. Actually, for a couple of quid, these really are the kipper's knickers.


----------



## Ciar (18 Feb 2014)

My baaabaa base layer amazing, as well as my pakajac neither cheap, but so far they have been commuted with and on MTB trails riding worked brilliantly, never cold and the base layer never smells.


----------



## jay clock (18 Feb 2014)

A piece of what I call weapons grade cord to use as a washing line when touring. I tension it up to 5000% between two trees and can hang a wet tent on it in the breeze to dry.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Feb 2014)

Cool Tool I bought back in the days. A bacon saver.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2014)

I was going to say a microwave, till i read it had to be cycling related. Cycling wise i'd say a mirror i have on the downtube.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Feb 2014)

My thermal bib shorts are a bit of a god send. I've been wearing them since I bought them in September, only needing to add a pair of leg warmers for the coldest winter months so no need for bib longs. I'll be using them until summer when I'll swap over to normal shorts until September again.


----------



## R. Panda (20 Aug 2022)

Dynamo hub and compatible lights front and back. Less stuff to charge, lose and break. Best stuff for any utility bike, and I'm seriously considering them for my next sporty bike as well. Probably partly due to the sporty bike not being too sporty.


----------



## Fredo76 (21 Aug 2022)

Not sure exactly, but it definitely wasn't the bike rack that fits in a trailer hitch, because I can't get the trailer hitch out.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

Tilly hat for my cycling.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2022)

Bike stand and track pump?

Brooks saddles.

Lightweight wheels!

Worst- Garmin edge.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2022)

My Dremel. Has got me out of all sorts of issues with seized nuts, burred heads on screes and allen bolts on the bike. Even cut off a seized crown race from a set of forks on the CX bike.


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Aug 2022)

young Ed said:


> it's a lump of metal with a slot!
> if it work it works!
> *hang on i have access to a cnc milling machine i could make that*
> Cheers Ed


I have a hacksaw, I could make that.


----------



## Saluki (21 Aug 2022)

A multi cooker. It roasts, steams, sears/sautés, air fry, pressure cooker and does stews or slow cooks. 

Perfect for a post ride refuel. 

It also makes cakes and even yoghurt. I have no oven. Just the multi cooker.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (21 Aug 2022)

A handheld battery operated pump. It even came with a bottle holder that it fits into. Using a small portable hand pump to get to 70 PSI was impossible. This pump I got does it in about 90 seconds


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2022)

Mr_Kipling said:


> A handheld battery operated pump. It even came with a bottle holder that it fits into. Using a small portable hand pump to get to 70 PSI was impossible. This pump I got does it in about 90 seconds


Ohhh, I didn't know those even existed!
I want one, my hands aren't as strong as they used to be 
Linky?


----------



## Mr_Kipling (21 Aug 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Ohhh, I didn't know those even existed!
> I want one, my hands aren't as strong as they used to be
> Linky?



Hopefully I’m allowed to post links
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9481754?clickSR=slp:term:tyre inflator air compressor:12:19:2


----------



## Cycleops (21 Aug 2022)

Mr_Kipling said:


> A handheld battery operated pump. It even came with a bottle holder that it fits into. Using a small portable hand pump to get to 70 PSI was impossible. This pump I got does it in about 90 seconds


I thought you might say cake


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2022)

young Ed must be quite old by now. 😁


----------



## Jody (22 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> young Ed must be quite old by now. 😁



Wasn't he a farmer / farm helper?

Should be about 22 now.


----------



## Sharky (22 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> young Ed must be quite old by now. 😁





Jody said:


> Wasn't he a farmer / farm helper?
> 
> Should be about 22 now.


I remember the young lad. A good contributer to the forum and worked on a farm. Seem to remember he left to focus on farming.

Wasn't his user name though "Mister Ed"?
I always thought of the old TV programme when I read his posts.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2022)

Sharky said:


> I remember the young lad. A good contributer to the forum and worked on a farm. Seem to remember he left to focus on farming.
> 
> Wasn't his user name though "Mister Ed"?
> I always thought of the old TV programme when I read his posts.



He was a decent member as I recollect.

https://www.cyclechat.net/members/young-ed.30139/


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2022)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Hopefully I’m allowed to post links
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9481754?clickSR=slp:term:tyre inflator air compressor:12:19:2



Shaun is very happy for that kind of link to be posted because the forum software redirects them into affiliate shopping links, which earn small commissions!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2022)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Hopefully I’m allowed to post links


Of course you are, unless it's your own business you're linking too 
Thanks so much for the pump info!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Of course you are, unless it's your own business you're linking too
> Thanks so much for the pump info!



Ah, yes - an important distinction!


----------



## freiston (22 Aug 2022)

There are so many things other than the bike that are pretty much indispensable, especially tools, but the thing that comes to mind is my dynamo light with USB charging.

Most things I could work around but not the dynamo set-up. It's not just that it's dynamo but also how good the lights are. The front one is a game-changer for night-time cycling on rural lanes - much better than the battery pack light I had before it - and the battery pack light cost more (than the dynamo front light and the dynamo wheel together).

The dynamo-powered USB charger means that on cycle-camping trips, I can keep all my electronics working without worrying or planning charging opportunities, as long as I'm riding in daylight when the dynamo isn't needed for the lights.


----------



## stephec (22 Aug 2022)

Sharky said:


> I remember the young lad. A good contributer to the forum and worked on a farm. Seem to remember he left to focus on farming.
> 
> Wasn't his user name though "Mister Ed"?
> I always thought of the old TV programme when I read his posts.





SpokeyDokey said:


> He was a decent member as I recollect.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/members/young-ed.30139/


This was the first thing I thought when I saw this thread.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Aug 2022)

freiston said:


> There are so many things other than the bike that are pretty much indispensable, especially tools, but the thing that comes to mind is my dynamo light with USB charging.
> 
> Most things I could work around but not the dynamo set-up. It's not just that it's dynamo but also how good the lights are. The front one is a game-changer for night-time cycling on rural lanes - much better than the battery pack light I had before it - and the battery pack light cost more (than the dynamo front light and the dynamo wheel together).
> 
> The dynamo-powered USB charger means that on cycle-camping trips, I can keep all my electronics working without worrying or planning charging opportunities, as long as I'm riding in daylight when the dynamo isn't needed for the lights.



I only found out about Dynamo USB chargers a week or so ago and the whole thing blew my mind! Genius idea.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Aug 2022)

Mine is a running jacket that now is a cycling jacket. It’s tiny, weighs nothing, wraps up into its pocket and is just brilliant against wind, as an extra warmth layer and against light rain. It’s a no brainer to carry it with me! I’d be lost without it!


----------

